# Destroying Pee Pads...Tango's New Habit



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ever since I returned from San Diego a few weeks ago, Tango has been chewing and destroying his pee pads!!!







He is in the kitchen behind a gate and has TONS of toys to chew on, but he chews on the pads now. When I come home, they are destroyed and he has usually peed on the tile b/c he didn't have a pee pad. He has pieces of the pad stuck in his hair around his face. It is a mess! Over the weekend I left him a few times, but never for very long...only 2 or 3 hours. He didn't mess with the pads at all during these times. I'm not sure why all of a sudden he has decided to do this. It is like he is mad because he is left home alone during the day while I am at work.







I cannot go home at lunch every day because I live too far. I was wondering if those pad holders really help?


----------



## bellasmommy2 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bella would run around with the pads in her mouth or when she would potty, she would "miss" by just a centimeter so we bought one of these from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Iris-301561-Protecti...p;s=home-garden

Love it!! It protects our floors, and it's way too big and heavy for her to be able to pick up or get the pad from under. It is the best money (and only $12 at that) I have spent! Seriously, it really has worked for us.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo used to do that too, but when he was younger.. It drove me crazy















and it was **GROSS** I think your right about him being mad that you left for your trip.. I sware everytime I leave Nemo for to long he does something **BAD** and when I come home he sticks to me like glue.. I am sure he will stop soon..

Andrea~


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, mac was ok the first days with the pee pee pad... then he started chewing and playing with them too. so I bought the same tray posted by bellas mommmy. 

He was fine... not a problem, but I did have to secure the tray, otherwise he would move it around, flip it over, and pee on the back of it!

But... sine last week, he found out how to pull the wee wee pad out of the tray. He's been doing it every day now. And the funniest part is: he takes the pad out and pees on the tray (which of course doesnt hold all that pee, and it all goes to the floor anyways. 
Now I have no idea what to do...
WAIT? maybe it's a fase?? I hope so!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have always used the pad tray and it works GREAT!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think it is they are "mad" , I think maybe it is acting out a bit of low-level separation anxiety... a little "panic-attack" if you will at being left alone. One of the things a severely affected dog will do is move things around.. like obsession. things they don't normally do when not separated.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

hey julie, did you solve tangos problem with the wee wee pad???
Mac keeps doing it, and worse... he ate the pad last night (it was the first time because he would just shred it) I found plastic on his poop this morning.









so, today before I went to work I soaked the pad with bitter apple. It worked. he didn't chew on it. but he did take it out of the tray!!!
I'm now using the other tray with a plastic bottom. I don't know if it's worse because he pees there, it makes a huge puddle, and he gets all wet when he goes back there to pee again.

anyways... so I'm doing a research to try to solve this problem and I found this:
wiz dog

have you guys ever seen it???
does somebody here use it?
is it good??

thanks


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Chipper never touches a pad when I am home....but when I walk out the door....it's puppy pad shredding time. Then longer I'm gone.....the tinier the pieces. It worries me because he even poos bits of blue plastic.....and that gel stuff inside can't be good for them. I have tried taping them to the floor....that just adds tape in his fur! He shreds the pad if he's in the pen or in the whole downstairs. I've left him with kongs but I think Izzy gets both their kongs.

Then....if needs to go potty....he goes among the shreds of pad.....nice!! Izzy sits and stares...."I know Nonny....I told him no no"


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Chipper never touches a pad when I am home....but when I walk out the door....it's puppy pad shredding time. Then longer I'm gone.....the tinier the pieces. It worries me because he even poos bits of blue plastic.....and that gel stuff inside can't be good for them. I have tried taping them to the floor....that just adds tape in his fur! He shreds the pad if he's in the pen or in the whole downstairs. I've left him with kongs but I think Izzy gets both their kongs.
> 
> Then....if needs to go potty....he goes among the shreds of pad.....nice!! Izzy sits and stares...."I know Nonny....I told him no no"[/B]


nonny, have you tried the bitter apple??
It really worked for us!!! He still takes it out of the tray and I'm sure he plays with it!!! but no shredding it. 
In the begining I wasn't that worried because usually when he shreds pieces of paper or cartboard (even the toilet paper roll, he doesn't EAT them... But since I found the blue plastic in his poop (just like you found on chipper's) I got scared!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=263696
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to try the bitter apple spray?







Do they sell it by the gallon? Chipper gets into so much stuff he shouldn't.







I'm on laptop adapter/cord #5







Izzy has never chewed anything....but Chipper is always looking for something to shred.


----------



## Amelias Daisy (Aug 6, 2006)

I am really interested to see if this works. I look forward to the comments.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought about spraying the pad with bitter apple, but then I was worried that Tango wouldn't go potty on it. Does Mac still go potty on the pad? Do you spray the entire pad or just the edges?

Unfortunately, Tango is STILL destroying the pads. I don't know what to do!!!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Nonny I think they do sell the bitter apple by the galon...

and julie I spray on everything... I was also afraid about him not going to the pad because of the bitter apple... but hten I thought... he can't make anymore mess than he already is... So I tried.
I really really soak the pad... everywhere... not only the edges... but I do it the night before and let it dry completely. 

last couple day he took the pad out of the tray and did his business on the tray. so funny!!!

but as I said, he didnt eat the pad.

Today I'm not gonna spray with the bitter apple because he is going to wear thar cone colar, I so I think he won't be able to get the pad out of the tray.

but I also bought the wizdog. I can't wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hmmm...I guess I will spray the entire pad with bitter apple! Like you said...it can't be anymore of a mess..LOL! I will try this tomorrow and let you know the results. I hope it works because I came home tonight and the pad was shredded!!!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> I thought about spraying the pad with bitter apple, but then I was worried that Tango wouldn't go potty on it. Does Mac still go potty on the pad? Do you spray the entire pad or just the edges?
> 
> Unfortunately, Tango is STILL destroying the pads. I don't know what to do!!!!
> 
> ...


I have to do the same thing for Lexi. If I don't spray the whole pad with bitter apple, she tries to eat it. Luckily, the spray doesn't stop her from going potty on the pad.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

hey Julie...
We just got the wizdog today... 
I let mac with it while I went to work... I put a pad under the grid and one on top. I was so sure mac was going to destroy the pad right away... but he didn't... he actucally used it... no pee on the floor... which was good since he was at my ex boyfriend's place while I was at work. LOL 


it was really funny though because mac has been doing his bussiness on the floor since the next day he was neutered. and then at my ex's he used the wizdog... as soon as we walk home he pees on the floor.
and the funniest thing is he waited for me to put the wizdog on the floor, a new pad, then everything was done, he looked at me and started peeing on the floor!!









i'll tell you how it works when I have to work the whole day. 

xoxo


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

donbi loves to destroy peepads so i had no other choice but to potty train her outside, she hates going outside so now she loves going on the peepad


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Poptart loved chewing up his pads. Except he would pee on the pad and then tear in into pieces, talk about gross!!!







He always had plenty of toys and chews but it didn't matter, he would ALWAYS chew up his pad. So I went out and got a pad holder thinking that would solve the problem. Did it?? Noooo, he still managed to get a grip of part of the pad in the middle and chew it up into pieces.







But, I finally have outsmarted him!!! I went and bought those reusable/washable pads. They are thick like a quilt. Problem solved!! No more pad chewing or finding pieces of shredded pad with pee on it!!! You guys should have seen the expression on his face when I put the new pads down, a look of total bewilderment, it was so funny. He absolutely love chewing up pads and now I took that away and he was just completely baffeled that he could not chew up these new pads!!!







I love these pads they are so great, I don't know why I didn't buy them sooner!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

do you have a picture of those pads?? I've never seen them!
Or a website where we can buy it??
thanks

mac is going too silly!!! 
He peed on me today!!!
i have no idea what's going on.
I'm gonna call the vet and see if maybe there's something wrong with him
or he maybe is just upset with the colar??
I have no idea!!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

There are several places to get reusable pads and several different types. However, most of them are really expensive for just one pad. There is www.pishpad.com and www.piddlepads.com
Since I needed alot of pads and could not afford alot to spend on them, I got mine from www.valethics.com

They are really great. They have 3 layers and are alot thicker than disposable pads and absorb alot more than the disposable pads. What I really love is that when they pee on them the top layer is dry while the moisture is absorbed in another layer. With the disposable ones they would pee on the pads and then would walk in it and get their paws wet from the pee and track it everywhere. But not with these pads, they stay dry and clean!!
The pads also wash up very nice, I had no staining. They really are great, just wish I had got them sooner!!!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

thanks for the links... I'm gonna check them out now...


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

hey everyone!!!
just came back here to let you all know that the wizdog works wonders!!!!
I just can't beleive!!
mac started using it right away, but I first did keep on pad on top of the grid!!! and the funniest thing is he didn't tear that one up!!! 
who knows why!!!

but I kept that for only one day and he was fine when I took it off!

I don't know if it's because the wizdog is bigger than the other trays I have but he didn't even move it around!!! 

really really good!!! I recommend if you are having troubles!!

xoxo


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Bella would run around with the pads in her mouth or when she would potty, she would "miss" by just a centimeter so we bought one of these from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Iris-301561-Protecti...p;s=home-garden
> 
> Love it!! It protects our floors, and it's way too big and heavy for her to be able to pick up or get the pad from under. It is the best money (and only $12 at that) I have spent! Seriously, it really has worked for us.[/B]


What is the height of this pad holder?

Thanks!


Ginny


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Last week I began spraying the pad with Bitter Apple and it has helped!







Tango may move the pad around, but he doesn't chew it up anymore. I hope the bitter apple continues to work!


----------



## pennypie (Jun 17, 2006)

> There are several places to get reusable pads and several different types. However, most of them are really expensive for just one pad. There is www.pishpad.com and www.piddlepads.com
> Since I needed alot of pads and could not afford alot to spend on them, I got mine from www.valethics.com
> 
> They are really great. They have 3 layers and are alot thicker than disposable pads and absorb alot more than the disposable pads. What I really love is that when they pee on them the top layer is dry while the moisture is absorbed in another layer. With the disposable ones they would pee on the pads and then would walk in it and get their paws wet from the pee and track it everywhere. But not with these pads, they stay dry and clean!!
> The pads also wash up very nice, I had no staining. They really are great, just wish I had got them sooner!!![/B]


Hi there,

I am also having problems with my puppy shredding her disposable pads and so I was reading through this forum discussion. I am interested in the reusable pads, and was wondering which ones you purchased off of the website. It seems that there are many types and sizes and none of them were actually advertised as "puppy pads." Another question.... I am scared that my husband will think it is gross to wash the pee soaked pads in our washing machine. Is this what you do? Is there a cleaning system you use that you find works well?

Jenny


----------

